# Ha megnyerném a lottó főnyereményt...



## pupulo (2005 Július 5)

Most hallottam a híradóban, átvette a lottó főnyereményt a boldog nyertes... Jó neki. Vagy mégse jó neki? Annyi rossz példát hallani, hogy tönkreteszi az embert az a sok pénz... :blink: 
Szoktatok álmodozni erről? Mit vennétek? Mit csinálnátok? Vagy mit nem csinálnátok, miután nyertetek, s miután :iszunk . Mert ez a legkevesebb: egy hatalmas buli. Utána... Tényleg! Mihez kezdenétek azzal a hatalmas nyereménnyel?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 5)

Hat a nagy ijedsegre biztos letolnek nehany uveg debroit  Aztan kifizetnem az adosagaimat es elmennek megnezni anyamat. Keresnek egy olyan befektetesi lehetoseget amely munkamentes megelhetesi lehetoseget biztosit . Aztan mennek pecazni


----------



## jullan (2005 Július 5)

Kifizetném a hátralevö kölcsönt ami az auton van. 
Vennék egy kis házat,kandalloval,nagy terasszal.Egy kutya,egy macska. 

Elmennék Mauritius-ra és a Seychell-szigetekre.Egy honapig. Aztán hazajönnék és élném tovább az életem ahogy eddig.
A pénz ami maradna,az adna egy nyugalmas életet.


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 5)

Egy rohadt nagy utazás persze úgy hogy közben haza jövök: India, Nepál, Laosz, Thaiföld; aztán: Mexikó, Guatemala, Peru, Argentína, Brazília, Chile ezután: hosszabb látogatás Lisszabonban élő barátomnál...ezután pihennék.
Aztán illetve mindez előtt: rengeteg pénz szétosztása a családom és néhány barátom (szám szerint 5) közt...majd pedig megfelelő oktatási és kultúrális intézmények, illetve valamelyik gyerekkórház támogatása.
No és mindezek után kis házikó vétele a Balatonfelvidéken valahol, és egy cuki kis századfordulós házikó a Gellérthegyen. Ezzel ki tudnék egyezni!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Ditta (2005 Július 5)

Persze attol fugg mennyi az a nagy nyeremeny?????En nem hiszem hogy sokat valtoztatnak az eletemen, talan utaznak egy kicsit, ( Ha a kutyikakat eltudnam rendezni az en elkebzelesem szerint ami elegge kovetelos) mint peldaul legalabb egyszer a fold korul :rohog :rohog


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 5)

Megtartanek 2x annyit, mint aminek a kamataibol vigan el lehet elni, a tobbit meg valami hasznos dologra forditanam, pl magas szinvonalu magansuli szegenyeknek, akikbe szorult egy kis esz


----------



## alma (2005 Július 5)

Én ilyesmin még soha nem gondolkodtam pironkodo Reálisabbnak látom megkeresni azt a pénzt, mint megnyerni


----------



## Kika (2005 Július 5)

> _Originally posted by alma_@Jul 5 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Én ilyesmin még soha nem gondolkodtam pironkodo Reálisabbnak látom megkeresni azt a pénzt, mint megnyerni
> [post=212819]Quoted post[/post]​*


en is. Sose jatszok, igy hetente megnyerem a szelveny arat :rohog


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 6)

egy qrva jo beach-bum lennek egyik Karib szigeten szivar


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 6)

Meglepnem a csalad tagokat es baratokat...pld. nevtelenul kifizetnem az adosagukat.

Befektetnem en is hogy jojjon be penz kesobb.

Nyitnak egy papagaj menhely es "education" centert. 

Vennek csak egy corvette-t es osszevissza szaguldoznek az orszagban futyulve a tulhajtasi es parkolo buntetesekre 

Lekennem a burokratakat es kinyitnam az elso legalis bordely hazat Ontarionak  Mert ilyet meg ugysem csinalt senki 

Aztan korbe utaznam a vilagot.


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 6)

Hu de beizgultam !! Mindig arrol almodozom, mit tennek ha megnyernem a LOTTOT, nem is a fonyeremenyt, csak egy jo nagy osszeget. De ha valora valna ez az alom, egy jo darabig nem tudnam mit is csinaljak Na, akkor maradjon az almodozas........


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 6)

1. Kifizetnem a hazat.
2. Kifizetnem a ferjem feltestverenek szerintunk jogtalan koveteleset, Angliaba . (csak hogy fogja be a szajat )
3. a 2 lanynak felretennek egyetemre, majd hazra de tudtuk nelkul , es akkor kozolnem veluk mikor helyesnek latom .
4. felretennek par 100 ezret esetleges betegseg esetere.. (sajna ilyen nagy szamban kell gondolkozni !!!!!!! )
5.Heti 2-3 napot dolgoznek csak , meg a parom is csak amennyit szeretne , 
6. Mindkettonk Szuleinek meg hatralevo anyagi gondjait rendeznenk . 
7. Evente 3x 4 szer jarnek 2-3 hetre nyaralni Europaba , , Bejarnam Europat az egeszet, kozben 1-2 valogatott !!! helyre az osszes tobbi kontinensre elmennenk. 
Huuu ennyi igenyet eddig senki nem nyilvanitotta ki ! figyelem! 
De ha mar nyerek sok mindenre szeretnem beosztani... Egesz eletunkben beosztottunk es akko sem szeretnem maskent lenne , csak a hatarok lennenek kulonbozok .. Jo lenne pironkodo


----------



## Boszi (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jul 5 2005, 06:33 PM
> *egy qrva jo beach-bum lennek egyik Karib szigeten szivar
> [post=212848]Quoted post[/post]​*




Dehat mar az vagy! .....egy qrva jo bum :rohog :rohog


----------



## dialuna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by GabiZita_@Jul 5 2005, 09:33 PM
> *1. Kifizetnem a hazat.
> 2. Kifizetnem a ferjem feltestverenek  szerintunk jogtalan koveteleset, Angliaba . (csak hogy  fogja  be a szajat )
> 3. a 2 lanynak felretennek egyetemre, majd  hazra  de  tudtuk  nelkul  , es  akkor  kozolnem veluk  mikor  helyesnek latom .
> ...


Dehogynem volt ennyi igénye senkinek!!! Nekem legalább ennyi ha nem több. Amúgy nem lottózom én sem - de néha a barátom az orrom alá tolja kitöltök egy-egy szelvényt.


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 6)

Gabika almaihoz hozzafuznem: Marikaval elmennek Las Vegasba roccccccccccalkodni !!! :rohog


----------



## pupulo (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by ditta_@Jul 5 2005, 02:57 PM
> *Persze attol fugg mennyi az a nagy nyeremeny?????En nem hiszem hogy sokat valtoztatnak az eletemen, talan utaznak egy kicsit, ( Ha a kutyikakat eltudnam rendezni az en elkebzelesem szerint ami elegge kovetelos) mint peldaul legalabb egyszer a fold korul :rohog :rohog
> [post=212804]Quoted post[/post]​*


Ditta! A kutyáidat vállalom! Nekem is van kettő, imádom őket. Úgyhogy lottózz nyugodtan. :rohog


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by MarikaH_@Jul 6 2005, 08:32 AM
> *Gabika almaihoz hozzafuznem: Marikaval elmennek Las Vegasba roccccccccccalkodni !!! :rohog
> [post=213094]Quoted post[/post]​*


Tenyleg ezt kifelejtettem .  Mert mar olyan regen almodozunkunk errol Marikaval . Mar majdnem elmentunk egyszer.......


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

Vett mar valaki lottoszelvenyt?


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent_@Jul 6 2005, 03:55 PM
> *Vett mar valaki lottoszelvenyt?
> [post=213312]Quoted post[/post]​*


Hol kell venni ? B)


----------



## MarikaH (2005 Július 6)

Vettunk, vettunk Fagyis  en mindig veszem husegesen.


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by MarikaH_@Jul 6 2005, 03:59 PM
> *Vettunk, vettunk Fagyis  en mindig veszem husegesen.*


Es nem csak a mult heten kihuzott szamokat jatszatok, ugye? Asszem, jobb, ha most menekulok innen... :rohog


----------



## Etna (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jul 6 2005, 11:01 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jul 6 2005, 11:01 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-MarikaH_@Jul 6 2005, 03:59 PM
> *Vettunk,  vettunk  Fagyis    en mindig  veszem husegesen.*


Es nem csak a mult heten kihuzott szamokat jatszatok, ugye? Asszem, jobb, ha most menekulok innen... :rohog
[post=213322]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
az miért baj ??  akkor a mult héten lehet vele majd nyerni :rohog


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 04:16 PM
> *az miért baj ??  akkor a mult héten lehet vele majd nyerni :rohog*


Benned a jovo remenysege, fiam! :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Ti rokonok vagytok? :blink: Etna kerjel zsebpenzt h34r:


----------



## Gabizita (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by FagyisSzent+Jul 6 2005, 04:24 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(FagyisSzent @ Jul 6 2005, 04:24 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Etna_@Jul 6 2005, 04:16 PM
> *az miért baj ??   akkor a mult héten lehet vele majd nyerni  :rohog*


Benned a jovo remenysege, fiam! :rohog :rohog
[post=213362]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
Ez a het mondata lehetne :rohog :rohog 
De sajna nem tudom , hogy kell atvinni (a szamitogep hasznalatban, en is meg a jovo remenye vagyok :rohog )


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 6 2005, 04:28 PM
> *Ti rokonok vagytok? :blink: Etna kerjel zsebpenzt h34r:
> *


Nyerjen maganak... futyul


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

a kegyetlen apa :wacko:


----------



## FagyisSzent (2005 Július 6)

> _Originally posted by csocsike_@Jul 6 2005, 04:34 PM
> *a kegyetlen apa :wacko:*


Ingyen csak a semmit osztjak!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Július 6)

Es a ver, a csaladi kotelek nem szamit? :blink:


----------



## Spanky (2005 Július 7)

> _Originally posted by Boszi+Jul 5 2005, 08:08 PM--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Boszi @ Jul 5 2005, 08:08 PM)</div><div class='quotemain'><!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Jul 5 2005, 06:33 PM
> *egy qrva jo beach-bum lennek egyik Karib szigeten  szivar
> [post=212848]Quoted post[/post]​*




Dehat mar az vagy! .....egy qrva jo bum :rohog :rohog 
[post=212860]Quoted post[/post]​[/b][/quote]
pironkodo


----------



## pupulo (2005 Július 8)

Évek óta játszom a gyerekeim és a férjem évszámaival. Nem merem abbahagyni, hátha éppen akkor... És még valamiért próbálkozom: így legalább álmodozhatok. Ahogy ti tettétek. Ha nem lottóznék, még ilyen álmaim sem lehetnének. Pedig jó nagy családom van. Négy testvér, azok gyerekei, unokái... És az enyéim...Úgyhogy minden héten bedobom azt a bizonyos szelvényt, aztán :meghajolo


----------



## Matchwood (2006 December 20)

anyu mindig lottozik.. talan most hogy nem vagyok odahaza, bejonnek a szamok mert mindig en mondtam hogy mit tippeljen de soha nem jott be.. az en almaim nem a penz korul forognak, elég kulonc velemeny de szerintem a penz csak ellensegeskedest szul.


----------



## GT500E (2006 December 24)

Nos én úgy gondolom hogy annak az esélye, hogy idegen helyen összefutunk 
ismerősökkel kb. akkora mint a lotto főnyeremény megcsípése. És hihetetlen véletlenek történnek néha. Nemigaz?

Én kifizetném a saját + rokonok + barátok adósságát, házat vennék Balatonlellén, a kamatokból pedíg jótékonykodnék életem végéig.
Az én tapasztalatom szerint csak akkor érne célba a segítség, (ha például egy orvosi műszert vennék valamelyik gyermek kórházba) ha a falhoz láncolnám az adományt.


----------



## eszt!!! (2007 Január 6)

vennék egy gyönyörű gitárt(elektromosat)és éjjel nappal csak gitároznék!!!
megtanúlnék vívni!ja és elmenék a tenger partra a családdal(apa,anya és a húgok)


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 6)

Majd utolag leirom,mi lett a penzzel 
Mert nem sok maradna belole .

Biztos vagyok benne hogy vegre megismernem az egesz csadalfat


----------



## oscarr (2007 Január 6)

Majd utolag leirom,mi lett a penzzel 
Mert nem sok maradna belole .

Biztos vagyok benne hogy vegre megismernem az egesz csaladfat


----------



## bogi1978 (2007 Január 8)

Hát én se játszom, de már álmodoztam arról, hogy ha megnyerném...
Biztos lenne házam, autóm, nem lenne kölcsönöm, segítenék a rokonoknak és a barátoknak, ja és adnék belőle a rászorulóknak, de nem pénzt, hanem megvenném azt amire szükségük van, mert láttam már olyan példát amikor adtak és végül a pénz nem arra ment.
Biztos, hogy tennék be a bankba vagy lakást!lakásokat vennék rajta, amiket kiadnék és ebből lenne később pénzem.


----------



## Areksu (2007 Január 8)

Szerintem mindenki álmodozott arról mit tenne ha megnyerné a lottót  De én sose lottózom, inkább erre a pénzre veszek valami finomságot, vagy ajándékot barátaimnak. Nekem ez többet ér, ráadásúl ha megnyerném a lottót, nem hiszem hogy annak pozitív hatásai lennének a lelkemre


----------



## kumisi (2007 Január 9)

Én vennék a feleségemnek egy othonkát (háziruha) magamnak meg egy jó meleg papucsot.


----------



## Csilla23 (2007 Január 9)

Azt hiszem, pár hónapig hozzá se mernék nyúlni a pénzhez: félnék, hogy felesleges dolgokra költöm! Vennék a nővéremnek egy saját házat, meg adnék belőle a rokonoknak is. Utaznék a családdal, és biztos elvinném a gyerekeket egy olyan helyre, ahol delfinnel úszhatnak!


----------



## novum (2007 Január 14)

Szerintem jó ideig titkolni kellene, vagy új helyre költözni.
Különben építenék egy klassz házat, vennék kocsit és jótékonykodnék


----------



## pacz_levente (2007 Január 14)

én egy időre eltünnék az erdélyi hegyek közé. Mondjuk székelyföldön a roppant fenyvesekbe, a súlyos hegyilevegőben feldolgoznám és megtervezném a jövőt. Ja és ott aligha zavarna bárki is


----------



## platon (2007 Január 14)

Hacsak a medvék nem! 
De lehet, hogy a rokonság keresne, vagy a hívatal.


----------



## gripen (2007 Január 25)

uzenem a Sorsnak, hogy nekem eleg lenne 2.7 milla CAD is ))
(mert velem lehet alkudozni  )


----------



## sztzs (2007 Január 25)

először is venni kéne lottót... aztán menne minden magától!


----------



## Jaky (2007 Február 6)

Szerencsére fel!
Ezen a héten az 5-ös és a 6-os lottón is 1020 mill. HUF (kb. 6 mill. CAD) a főnyeremény.


----------



## Ila1 (2007 Február 6)

kumisi írta:


> Én vennék a feleségemnek egy othonkát (háziruha) magamnak meg egy jó meleg papucsot.


     ez a legjobb eddig :-D


----------



## Pindúr (2007 Február 6)

Én nyitnék egy állatmenhelyet,meg egy hajléktalan szállót.
A többit meg magamra,és a családomra költeném.


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 6)

Én is segítenék az állatokon.A hajléktalanokkal az a baj,nem szeretnek szállón lakni,mert meglopják egymást.Sajnos inkább az utcát választják.


----------



## yvette (2007 Február 6)

gripen írta:


> uzenem a Sorsnak, hogy nekem eleg lenne 2.7 milla CAD is ))
> (mert velem lehet alkudozni  )[/qu
> Legyen! Az Univerzum tárháza végtelen....Adhat belőle egy kis aprót neked is!


----------



## gelence (2007 Február 6)

Szerintem az nincs jol hogy egy szemely anyi sok penzt nyerjen, en legalabb 5-6 szemely kozt osztanam fel igy sokkal tobb embert lehetne boldogga tenni,
ha meg csak egy kapja az megbolondul s tobb nyugalma nem lesz


----------



## welsi (2007 Február 6)

Első dolgom lenne, hogy kiakasszak egy táblát az ajtóra:
"Rokonokat és családtagokat nem ismerek"
Ez csak vicc volt de tény ha sok pénz áll a házhoz az embernek rengeteg barátja és "kedves rokona lessz GYORSAN amíg van pénz.(PL B.B Évi)Eltitkolni szerintem nagyon nehéz ha valaki nyer 900 millát.És egyetértek GELENCE véleményével 1 embernek ez rengeteg pénz.Nem mintha nehéz lenne elkölteni.


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Február 6)

Harom-negy kanadai millio (kb. 600 millio Ft) rengeteg penz, de ha belegondolsz hogy Bill Gates vagy Warren Buffet vagyona 30 milliard U$ - az ugy 4,800,000x1,000,000 forintnak felelne meg, vagyis minden magyar adofizetore tobb mint 1 milka jutna...

A penz soha nem az embernek sok, csak egyes emberek ertelmenek.:111:Van akinek tiz dollar is sok, van aki szazmilliot is el tud okosan kolteni. Ha a prioritasok rendben vannak belul, rendben lesznek azok kivul is.


----------



## Jaky (2007 Február 12)

Kedves Szerencsevadászok!
Mivel sem az ötös, sem a hatos lottón nem volt telitalálat, ezért kaptatok egy újabb esélyt. Kb. 2*1,1 mrd Ft vár rátok.


----------



## oma (2007 Február 12)

En most csak 10,000 dolcsit szeretnek nyerni. Ez asszem nem is egy tulertekelt kivansag.. hehehe  
S hogy mit csinalnek ennyi sok (!) penzzel? Hat lenne hova tennem a beteg-nyugdijam mellett.

Ha mar aludni nem tudok, legalabb ebren almodozom.


----------



## formás (2007 Február 25)

Megint nem volt ötös a lótton. ez már dühitő hogy egy ember visz mindent. a .négyes is alig fizet pedig kidobhatnának több pénz nekik.
Én is tudnék mit kezdeni a pénzel,és talán ha megnyerném biztos hamarabb kijutnék canadába is a fiamhoz.


----------



## Pufi (2007 Február 25)

Én a héten nyertem 10 dollárt és egy free ticketet. Na kérem legalább visszakaptam a pénzemet meg egy ujabb esélyt is. Hányszor örülnénk az életben ha kapnánk egy ujabb lehetőséget..


----------



## Anasztázia (2007 Február 25)

Nem lottózom, csak évente 4-5ször....de HA, akkor-> csak utaznék....csak oda, ahol az ősi kultúrák voltak!


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Február 25)

Anasztázia írta:


> Légy elégedett azzal, amid van (kínai közmondás)


 
En inkabb George Bernard Shaw-nak hiszek: _The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the unreasonable man.._.


----------



## Anasztázia (2007 Február 25)

Hahalman írta:


> En inkabb George Bernard Shaw-nak hiszek: _The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the unreasonable man.._.


 

Szia! magyarul????


----------



## taia (2007 Február 25)

szeretek azon gondolkodni hogy mit csinalnek ha nyernek? Es mindig oda jutok hogy venek mindenkinek sok sok mindent. Ez iljen hogy nagy csalad...De egy dolog biztos, nem hiszem hogy tul nyugot lehet az aki miliokat nyer


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Február 25)

Anasztázia írta:


> Szia! magyarul????


 
Hm... kabe: Az esszeru (meltanyos/mersekelt) ember a vilaghoz igazodik; az esszerutlen (meltanytalan/merseketlen) ember kitart amellett, hogy megprobalja a vilagot magahoz igazitani. Ennek kovetkezteben minden fejlodes az esszerutlen (meltanytalan/merseketlen) embertol fugg.  

Sajnos a _reasonable/unreasonable_ szavakra nem tudok olyan magyar kifejezest, amelyek tokeletesen tukroznek az eredeti jelentest, hisz az angol szoto az 'indokolhato' ill. 'magyarazhato' szavakhoz nyulik vissza, de melleknev formajaban messze tullepi azok jelenteset.


----------



## cola (2007 Február 26)

*lottó főnyeremény?*

hát nem volna rossz.Elmondhatnám én is egyszer legalább, hogy nyertem.A családomnak segitenék, és a kórháznak müszereket, gépeket vásárolnék belőle, hogy minél több beteg jusson gyógyuláshoz. Álmodozni jó, de még jobb volna ha be is teljesülne. Önfeledten költekezheték én is legalább egy kicsit és nem a mindennapi gondokkal küszködnék.Szivesen kipróbálnám milyen lenni milliomosnak


----------



## Kinszi (2007 Február 26)

Én annak is örültem, hogy a skandinávon 5-öm volt! Nyertem 3 ezer kemény magyr Ft-t! Nekem ez is nagyon jókor jött! Ha a főnyereményt is megnyerném, akkor a sok kis beteg gyereknek biztosan segítenék.....


----------



## JuliG (2007 Február 26)

Attol fugg mennyi lenne a fonyeremeny es hany ember osztozna rajta. Ha nekem jutna kb. 1-2 millio, (kanadai dollarban) akkor kifizetnem a hazam tartozasat a bank fele, segitenem a gyerekeimet, es nyitnek valamilyen vallalkozast, hogy tovabbra is "jojjon" a penz. A maradek egyik felebol utaznek, udulnek, a masik felet pedig korhaznak ajanlanam fel kutatasi celokra. 
Na de almodozas az elet megrontoja. En is kb. annyit nyertem, mint Pufi, es en is elmondhatom, hogy kaptam mar par eselyt arra, hogy ujra nyerjek, de soha nem sikerult nagyobb osszeget nyerni. Pedig de szivesen kiprobalnam milyen a gond nelkuli elet.


----------



## hajlando (2007 Február 26)

Jatszatok az ingyenlotton, mar 2 szam eltalalasaert is jar nyeremeny,
7 egesz forint, de 3 szamert mar 77, tovabb meg nem jutottam.

______________________


----------



## cola (2007 Február 26)

Szia hajlandó! én is játszottam rajta, de meguntam, nekem 12.000 ft-om van rajta. De levásárolni nem tudom.Ahoz hogy eltudjam költeni, keresnem kell egy olyan boltot ahol legalább 10 % kedvezményt adnak, de viszont nem biztos hogy abban a boltban szükségem van valamire. Sok készpénzt kell elvásárolnom ahhoz, hogy ez a 12.000 ft. amit nyertem azt igy el is tudjam költeni.Igy hát abba is hagytam a játékot.


----------



## norcsu (2007 Április 19)

Lottó főnyeremény?
Talán már túl sok lenne az egy embernek (még ha nagy a család akkor is)
Nem lenne szabad , hogy - milliárd forintig - ne legyen nyertes. Az már nagyon sok pénz. Nem is tudom, hogy mit tennék vele. Az biztos, hogy adakoznék különböző alapítványoknak, és gyógyítás kutatásokra.


----------



## egyrejobban (2007 Május 20)

ha megnyerném a főnyereményt sem lennék gondtalan!


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

Elsődlegesen nem árulnám el senkinek a páromon kívül.
Befektetnénk, passzív jövedelmet realizálnánk belőle.
A családunkat segítenénk. Utazgatnánk.

Létrehoznék egy alapítványt, és onnan támogatnám a rászoruló "csoportokat" de nem ám úgy, hogy odaadom a pénzt, ha szükség van egy életmentő készülékre, hanem én fogom kifizetni!
Állatmenhelyet hoznék létre.
Az Uniceffet viszont támogatnám, és ki is mennék velük segíteni a rászoruló Afrikaiaknak. Vinnénk sok-sok szúnyoghálót.


----------



## Jogica (2007 Május 22)

Amúgy meg gyakorlati képtelenség megnyerni a főnyereményt. Számítástechnika-hírközlés szakon végeztem a középsuliban. MÁr ott Turbopascalban tudtunk írni lottó programot. Bevittünk egy tömbben az adott lottóra vonatkozó intervallumban számokat, azokból ki tudta a program számolni, hogy a bevitt számkombinációk mellett melyek azok a számok, amely mellett tuti nem lesz telitalálat. Asszem a permutáció elvén alapszik, amelyet ugye gimnáziumban is tanítanak.
Azóta meg sokat változott az informatika 
Ráadásul a nyerteseket nem is mutatják be, szóval mondani meg mindent lehet. Ki tudja kinél köt ki az a sok pénz.:cry:


----------



## Hahalman (2007 Május 23)

Jogica írta:


> Amúgy meg gyakorlati képtelenség megnyerni a főnyereményt.


 
Nem tudom, Jogica, mit tanitottak neked, de ez azert nem teljesen igy van.

Eloszor is a valoszinusegszamitas pontosan csak az: _valoszinuseg_-szamitas. NINCS olyan szam ami 'tuti nem lesz telitalalat', meg akkor sem ha a legbolcsebb szamitogep tordeli a kalkulaciokat egy millenian keresztul. Maximum kisebb vagy nagyobb valoszinusegrol beszelhetunk, de alapjaiban az eredmeny meg mindig csak a saciometria szintjen marad, akarhogy ragozzuk. 

En itt kozel 10 even keresztul jatszogattam egy lottoprogrammal, ami eleve 12 evre visszameno adatbazissal jott - ehhez taplaltam/adogattam tovabb meg 10 evig a szamokat, hetente ketszer (amig bele nem untam ). A statisztikai analizisekbol gyonyoruen kiderult, hogy ha matematikailag szamottevo es hasznalhato eredmenyeket akarnek kapni, minimum valami 500 evnyi adatbazissal kellene dolgoznom - marpedig a modern lottok tudtommal sehol nem mennek vissza (ugyanabban a formaban) tobbet mint 40-50 evre, ergo... A 22 eves alap tul kicsinek bizonyult, igy a szamok szorasa abszolut egyenetlen volt ahhoz, hogy barmilyen formaban is hasznalhato trendeket adjon.

Masodszor, habar a mo-i lottokrol nem tudok nyilatkozni, a kanadaiak eseteben _kotelezo_ a nyertesek nyilvanossagra tetele, es meg is lehet nezni a fenykepuket a lotto vallalat honlapjan, huzamosabb idore visszamenoleg. 

Harmadszor, minden lotto mas valoszinuseggel jatszik. Peldaul az itteni 'dzsoker' (_Encore_) eseteben az egymillio dollaros fonyeremeny nyeresi eselye 1 a 10 milliohoz (effektive a legnagyobb az osszes kozul), mig a 649 eseteben a 4-30 millio dolcsis fonyeremenyre csak 1 a 180 (?) milliohoz eselyed van. Tehat ha a 30 millios lakossagbol minden egyes ferfi es no, az ujszulott csecsemoktol az aggastyanokig, vesz egyenkent 6 jegyet, es _mindegyik_ kulonbozo szamkombinaciokat jatszik, matematikailag meg akkor is konnyen elofordulhat, hogy senki nem nyeri meg a fonyeremenyt.

Valoszinusegszamitast lehet persze alkalmazni, hogy noveld eselyeid, de a nagy szamok miatt egyszeruen nem eri meg. Valamikor 10-15 evvel ezelott, ha jolemlekszem Ausztraliaban, egy matematikus programozo osszerakott egy programot es osszehozott egy befektetocsoportot az ottani (egyik oriasi) fonyeremenyre. Azt hiszem, haromszor jatszottak meg mire bejott, es akkor is akkora befektetessel (jegyvasarlas stb.) hogy a fejenkenti haszon csak valami 2-300 dollarra jott ki...


----------



## Rezso (2007 Május 23)

A lotto mint neve is mutatja elegge lutri. Viszont sokkal de sokkal nagyobb eselye van annak, hogy nyerek a lotton, mint annak, hogy munkabol meggazdagszom. 
Ha nyernek a lotton, senkinek nem adnek belole. Menjenek a francba a raszorulok is lottozni. Addig toprengenek azon, hogy mit kezdjek a rengeteg loveval, amig el nem fogyna az utolso vasig. Persze valoszinu, hogy az egyszeruseg kedveert nagy reszet kurvakra, piara meg kabitoszerekre koltenem, a tobbit meg eltekozolnam.
(Ti meg hiaba kunyeraltok Fortunanal gyerekes modon mindenfele ures igerettel, egy fikarcnyival sem novekszik az eselyetek.  )


----------



## Melitta (2007 Május 23)

Azert en vasarolok hatha megis bejon 
Regen dolgoztam egy lottozoban a Kenzington Marketen. Az uzlet 17 eve megvolt es kb heti $3000 -ert vasaroltak lottot.
A mai napig meg nem volt nagy nyeremeny az uzletben meg 2 ev alatt meg ott voltam a legnagyobb nyeremeny $2500 volt.:sad: 
Ha vegig szorzom az evi bevetelet a 17 evvel horibilis osszeg es minden fele szisztemaval es modszerrel probalkozo embereknek sem jott be.
Itt minden sarkon szinte 500 merterente van egy kis uzlet ahol arulnak lottot es nagyon nagyon sok van ahol soha senki nem nyert.

Szoval en heti $9 dollarral tamogatom a lotto corporationt nehogy veletlen felkopjon az alluk.  hatha egyszer veletlen megis csak ram kacsint a fortuna.


----------



## kelemenk (2007 Június 6)

Boszi írta:


> Meglepnem a csalad tagokat es baratokat...pld. nevtelenul kifizetnem az adosagukat.
> 
> Befektetnem en is hogy jojjon be penz kesobb.
> 
> ...


 


Nekem nagyon tetszik, hogy elsőként a szeretteidre gondoltál!


----------



## kelemenk (2007 Június 6)

Mi is játszunk a munkahelyen, de eddig még nem sok sikerrel. 
Ha egyszer megnyernénk a főnyereményt, akkor befektetném a pénzt egy saját vállalkozásba. 
De ha majd aktuális lesz, akkor részletesen beszámolok róla!!!!!
Ígérem!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Oizo (2007 Augusztus 1)

Ha nyernék első dolgom lenne venni egy bevásárlóautót,egy Aston-Martin DB 9-est  Aztán jöhet a többi


----------



## tihamer3 (2007 Augusztus 27)

Eddig még nekem sem sikerült megnyerni a lotto ötöst.


----------



## krisztina1979 (2007 Augusztus 27)

En nem lottozom, mert nem igazan tartom magam egy szerencses egyennek. Nagymamam lottozott evekig, minden nagyobb nyeremeny nelkul.Egyszer-ketszer vettem az utobbi 3 evben kaparos sorsjegyet, de a legtobb amit nyertem rajta az egy ujabb sorsjegy volt.
Manapsag csak elmegyek egy 1 fontos boltba es veszek magamnak valamit.Kolteni annyit koltottem mintha lottot vettem volna."Nyeremenyem" azonnali.Es tudom, hogy mit nyertem.
A lottozoknak pedig sok szerencset a jovobeli jatekokhoz.Remelem, hogy *legalabb* annyit nyertek amennyi pont eleg lenne.


----------



## Babucy (2007 Augusztus 28)

Ha megnyrném a főnyereményt, valóra váltanám az álmomat és felépíteném a saját szállodámat, meg pesze befektetném a pénzt ingatlanokba stb
És a többit meg a családomra költeném


----------



## leonorci (2007 Szeptember 3)

Titkolnám mindenki előtt, mert a pénz a legrosszabbat hozza ki az emberekből..vagyis nekem se legyen!


----------



## ditt (2007 Szeptember 5)

Sziasztok!
Én mostanában tervezem megnyerni a főnyereményt és természetesen rengeteg ismerősömnek adok majd bekőle, de előbb felülök a repülőre és jól körbeutazom a világot.
Aztán meg drukkolok nektek, hogy nyerjetek ti is!


----------



## tumjatim (2007 Szeptember 5)

Ha megnyerném a főnyereményt, megtanulnám használni a pénzt. Utazás, ékszerek..., de legfőképpen befektetném.
Tényleg nem tudjátok most mibe érdemes pénzt fektetni?


----------



## Ivan (2007 Szeptember 6)

Hogy fektetek vagy nem,az az összeg nagyságától i s függ. Keserves probléma elé néz, akinek sok a pénze. Karitatíve szabaduljon meg tőle. A jó ingatlanvásárlás csak kapcsolatokkal lehetséges, egyébként bukhatunk ezzel, alaposan. Továbbgondolni is kell, mit építsek rá? K o s z- metikai szalont, vagy tyúkfarmot? Vagy továbbadjam, hogy adózhassak? Körmönfontnak kell lenni ezen a paicon. Legjobb persze be sem lépni ide, halandócska. Ha nem számíthatsz állami támogatásra. Valamit gyártani...is nagy rizikó. Talán minőségi pálinkát érdemes. Jelenleg az élelmiszeripar egyes területei "mennek"..de meddig? Ha nincs tej, miből lesz (pap)sajt? Az állategészségügy pedig sterilizál úgyis mindent, a mi pénzünkön. Mi magunkat is. Űrhajósruhába öltöztet és félóránként fertőtlenít, ciánnal. A wc használatot letíltja..Meg, hogy az élelem ehetetlen legyen, azt is be és lefújja.. Akkor meg nem veszik meg. Idegenforgalom? Sok ugrálás és lesz-e profit, pláne ha vacak az idő..? És--így tovább. 
Mindenkinek önmagának kell ezzel kínlódni..miközben a századik vízgyártó ásványvizét nyeldekli. talán legyél jósnő, bár telített a piac, de azért nem reménytelen ez a dolog. Sok a hülye..és sajnos a nyomorúlt is.
Ha viszont nem fektet a humanoid, akkor tovább él, van káros stressz is ugyebár és az öl.
Ha sok a pénzed, cseréld ki az autódat és kész.


----------



## Ivan (2007 Szeptember 7)

És azután jött az ébredés..


----------



## ancsa0221 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Még soha nem nyertem komolyabb összeget. Egyszer egy merülőmixert úgy február környékén a beküldött olajcimkével, de pont karácsonyra keptam egy ugyanolyat. Gondolatban már nyertem sokat, de úgy szétosztogattam, hogy a végén nekem kellett kölcsönkérni.


----------



## Erika111 (2007 Szeptember 22)

SZIASZTOK!

"ditt" NEKEM TETSZIK AMIT IRTÁL.
ÉN PONT EZT CSINÁLOM A MEGNYERT PÉNZZEL.


----------



## bohumila (2007 Szeptember 22)

Amikor én nyerem a fonyereményt beteljesul egy célom és elkezdhetem a tobbi megvalosítását) bohumila


----------



## h.editke (2007 Szeptember 22)

Én ugyanúgy élném az életemet, mint eddig. Ugyanúgy eljárnék dolgozni, és ugyanolyan felelősséggel látnám el a feladataimat. Örülök hogy tartozom egy dolgozói közösséghez, aminek aktív, alkotó tagja lehetek. Engem bolgoggá tesz a tevékeny élet.
Természetesen a lakásom törlesztőrészleteit azonnal kifizetném, a családtagjaimét is, de amúgy minden maradna a régiben. Így kerek az életem.


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 23)

tumjatim írta:


> Ha megnyerném a főnyereményt, megtanulnám használni a pénzt. Utazás, ékszerek..., de legfőképpen befektetném.
> *Tényleg nem tudjátok most mibe érdemes pénzt fektetni*?


 
belem  :-D


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 23)

*Ha megnyerném a lottó főnyereményt...*

Pittit leitatnam. :222: 

Na meg a Csocsiket is. :-D


----------



## masziii (2007 Szeptember 23)

*lotto*

ha megnyernem a lotto fonyeremenyt ... akkor nagyon csodalkoznek mert nem vettem lottoszelvenyt  de annyi baj legyen


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 23)

Attól függ, mekkora összegról lenne szó. 10-20 millió esetén vennék egy kis kertes házat és egy németjuhász kölyköt a kedvenc tenyészetemből....4-500 millió esetén vásárolnék magamnak egy kis lakást (vésztartaléknak), és valahol vidéken egy nagyobb földterületet épületekkel, ahol a társadalom perifériája szorult, de dolgozni akaró emberekkel létrehoznánk egy virágzó farmot... baromfiudvar, zöldséges, gyümölcsös, legelő, és kis szántóföld...


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 24)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Attól függ, mekkora összegról lenne szó. 10-20 millió esetén vennék egy kis kertes házat és egy németjuhász kölyköt a kedvenc tenyészetemből....4-500 millió esetén vásárolnék magamnak egy kis lakást (vésztartaléknak), és valahol vidéken egy nagyobb földterületet épületekkel, ahol a társadalom perifériája szorult, de dolgozni akaró emberekkel létrehoznánk egy virágzó farmot... baromfiudvar, zöldséges, gyümölcsös, legelő, és kis szántóföld...


 
baromfi udvar, szantofold!!!???
Jezusom, Zsofika, te dolgozni akarsz? :-D


----------



## pitti (2007 Szeptember 24)

Spanky írta:


> *Ha megnyerném a lottó főnyereményt...*
> 
> Pittit leitatnam. :222:
> 
> Na meg a Csocsiket is. :-D


Annyit nem birsz nyerni.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 24)

Igen, Spanky, komolyan gondoltam. Mi abban a rossz? Szerintem azért utáljuk, utálják sokan a munkát, mert nem azt csinálják amit szeretnek, ami örömet adna nekik, hanem azt, amivel a legtöbbet tudják keresni. 
Vedd még hozzá a goromba, folyton elégedetlen fönököt, a képmutató, rosszindulató kollégákat, a zsúfolt és mesterséges környezetet, bizonyos helyeken a zaj-és egyéb ártalmakat, az állandóan figyelő kamerákat stb. Csoda, hogy fusztráltak vagyunk?
Persze az állattartás, zöldség-gyümölcs termesztés is keserves, ha az életbenmaradás a tét, de egy biztos anyagi háttérrel én nagyon is jó életnek tartom.
Azt hiszem, valamelyik játékra veszek is egy szelvényt!:-D :-D


----------



## lassuagyu (2007 Szeptember 24)

h.editke írta:


> Én ugyanúgy élném az életemet, mint eddig. Ugyanúgy eljárnék dolgozni, és ugyanolyan felelősséggel látnám el a feladataimat. Örülök hogy tartozom egy dolgozói közösséghez, aminek aktív, alkotó tagja lehetek. Engem bolgoggá tesz a tevékeny élet.
> Természetesen a lakásom törlesztőrészleteit azonnal kifizetném, a családtagjaimét is, de amúgy minden maradna a régiben. Így kerek az életem.


tökéletesen egyetértek veled a tevékeny életet utazás ékszerek ruhák nem pótolhatják .Inni sem lehet annyit,de persze vicc volt aki írta.Zófival is egyetértek azok nem szeretnek dolgozni akik nem azt csinálják amit igazából szetetnének.Az örömmel végzett munka igazán boldoggá tesz.Én váletlenül, jó Munkába cseppentem Mindég imádtam amit csináltam(majdnem).A Mezőgazdaság környékén? ha a sajátjában van az enber és nem bér alkalmazott. Igen nyugodt és teljes életet lehet élni Hozzáteszem én útálom a földet. De már egy virágoskert is izet ad a természetből. A kutya tenyésztést is nagyon megértem. Cak goromba főnök ne legyen sok munkában lehet örömet találni.


----------



## hontalan (2007 Szeptember 24)

Babucy írta:


> Ha megnyrném a főnyereményt, valóra váltanám az álmomat és felépíteném a saját szállodámat, meg pesze befektetném a pénzt ingatlanokba stb
> És a többit meg a családomra költeném


Nem olyan jó ötlet. A férjem családjának már 212 éve van egy szállodája,
ahol most én is dolgozom. Munka több, mint elég, szabadidö szinte 0.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Szeptember 24)

Ha én nyernék-több száz milliót természetesen-, azonnal kényszeríteném a szüleim, hogy mondjanak fel a "rabszolgaságból", az öcsém elküldeném a legeslegjobb egyetemre, ahova menni szeretne. Magamat is beiratnám gyorsan az IBS-re. A párom is befizetném valami jó kis suliba, ahol olyasmit tanulhat, ami érdekli.
Elmennék Orlandóba, ahova mindig is akartam és a szüleim is elküldeném így 50 év után először repülővel külföldre nyaralni, ahol semmi dolguk nem lenne, csak ázni a tengerben és várost nézni.
Megcsinálnám a céget, amiben az ötlet kelendősége és szükségessége miatt rengeteg pénz lenne, csak eddig nem volt hozzá indulótőke meg idő.
Vennék egy házat magunknak és a tesóméknak, meg anyuékat is közelebb költöztetném, ha jönni akarnának. Apu kapna végre egy vadiúj kocsit, amire mindig is vágyott 
A nyert összeg függvényében állatmenhelynek is adnék pénzt...de úgy, hogy láthassam, mire költik, mert nem a dolgozóknak szeretnék új autót adni, hanem az állatoknak emberibb körülményeket.
És ha így visszaolvasok, akkot inkább egy milliárd kéne minimum...ne aprózzuk el 
Ha ezzel végeztem, mennék szépen dolgozni...mert 1-2 hét otthonülés után biztosan halálra unnám magam


----------



## Spanky (2007 Szeptember 24)

Zsófi19 írta:


> Igen, Spanky, komolyan gondoltam. Mi abban a rossz? Szerintem azért utáljuk, utálják sokan a munkát, mert nem azt csinálják amit szeretnek, ami örömet adna nekik, hanem azt, amivel a legtöbbet tudják keresni.
> Vedd még hozzá a goromba, folyton elégedetlen fönököt, a képmutató, rosszindulató kollégákat, a zsúfolt és mesterséges környezetet, bizonyos helyeken a zaj-és egyéb ártalmakat, az állandóan figyelő kamerákat stb. Csoda, hogy fusztráltak vagyunk?
> Persze az állattartás, zöldség-gyümölcs termesztés is keserves, ha az életbenmaradás a tét, de egy biztos anyagi háttérrel én nagyon is jó életnek tartom.
> Azt hiszem, valamelyik játékra veszek is egy szelvényt!:-D :-D


 
igazad van.


----------



## Zsófi19 (2007 Szeptember 27)

Ígéretem szerint vettem egy Tangó-szelvényt, kiadás. 300, bevétel: 300,   .. így gazdálkodás helyett marad az álmodozás...:mrgreen:


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Szeptember 27)

Nekem két bajom van a könnyen jött sok pénzzel: az egyik, hogy az öröm nem kerül sokba, ezért nem tudnám rá költeni, a másik pedig, hogy a sok pénz sem elég mindenre. Egyik célom/hitem/kívánságom épp ezért az, hogy ne játsszak csak azért, mert kecsegtet a nyeremény. Néha nehéz ellenállni a kísértésnek, és nem is kell mindig ellenállni, de a megelőzés a legjobb gyógymód.


----------



## hungika (2007 Október 26)

Általában az a véleményem, nekem is, hogy könnyen jött pénz, könnyen megy is. Hallottam olyan emberről, aki tényleg nagy összeget nyert, de pár év alatt sikerült is neki elköltenie és most egy rogyadozó házikóban éli mindennapjait. Azért egy kisebb összeget én is szeretnék egyszer nyerni, de nem a főnyereményt!


----------



## hjozsef1 (2007 Október 26)

Szerintem aki a fizetését beosztja, annak nem jelent gondot egy váratlan
pénzösszeg. Biztos okosan tud majd gazdálkodni vele. Nekem sosem volt
probléma fizetéstől fizetésig kijönni, pedig volt idő, mikor bizony nem sokkal kerestem többet, mint a minimálbér. Ez úgy 10 éve volt, de persze most is
hasonlóan gondolkozok és ha nagyot nyernék, aminek nem sok esélye van, mert nem lottózok stb. Szóval biztos nem szórnám el, ami nagyon fontos azt megvenném, a többit meg befektetném.


----------



## terusska (2008 Március 20)

Eloszor magamhoz ternek a dobbenetbol, azutan rendeznem a csaladom adossagait, vennek egy szep kis hazat egy csendes helyen es megprobalnek bekeben elni magammal a csaladommal a kornyezetemmel. A legvegen pedig felebrednek arra, hogy tovabbra is bejarhatok mindennap dolgozni. )


----------



## Robiii (2008 Április 22)

én még ezen nem is gondolkoztam  itt az ideje elkezdeni
egyébként én szerintem a saját életemre fordítanám első sorba...és persze a családomra
és akik fontosak nekem


----------



## Tibi16 (2008 Október 22)

duzzogva de átvenném a lottó főnyereményt aztán kellő higgadtsággal külömbözö
befektetésekbe forgatnám be ,egy részét vissza engedném az áramlásba,kőltekezés
formájában,adakoznék a megfelelő helyekre,a többi meg had kamatozzon.
veszek lottót ésigyekszem mielöbb megvalósitani,mert szerintem tökjól hangzik


----------



## Bedava (2008 Október 24)

*Ezzel is lehet nyerni!*

*Winive - Egy hely a Nyerteseknek*
Találtam egy weblapot, ami lehet, hogy nektek is tetszeni fog. 
Ingyen hotelszobát, vacsorát, termékeket és még nagyon sok minden mást lehet nyerni.

Csak regisztrálnod kell, és már játszhatsz is, minden ingyenes.

Weblap cim: http://www.winive.hu/index.php?pr=57709


Sok szerencsét!


----------



## zsuzsi69 (2008 November 1)

nagyon örülnék neki, ha nyernék mert ez azt jelentené hogy sikerült a programozásom, és megoldodtak a gondjaim ezzel együtt


----------



## eracica (2008 November 7)

Gondolkodtam már ezen. Nem változtatnám meg nagyon az életem, ha rengeteg pénzt nyernék mindenből lenne egy számunkra kényelmes, de nem hivalkodó, sokat utaznék, támogatnék rászoruló embereket, intézményeket stb. És végre NEM ÉLNÉNK LÉTBIZONYTALANSÁGBAN!!!!


----------



## Hannoka (2008 November 10)

Elöször az adossagaimat lerendeznem, de elsö utam Kanada lenne, szetneznek es vennek Vancouverben egy lakast. Körülutaznam az egesz vilagot. Aztan dolgoznek es tanulnek tovabb. Adomanyoznek arvahazaknak.


----------



## Hannoka (2008 November 10)

A buli sem maradna ki.


----------



## Hannoka (2008 November 10)

Ja meg vennek egy automata kocsit.


----------



## Hannoka (2008 November 10)

Nagyon szeretem ezt a topicot.


----------



## arklon (2008 November 26)

Ha én megnyerném a főnyereményt
Biztosan elkezdenék filmet rendezni
befektetném
persze buliznék agyra főre


----------



## arklon (2008 November 26)

persze még sok mindent csinálnék 
pl. koncertekre járnék, elköltöznék, egy olyan helyre, ahol mindig meleg van


----------



## DyNaMiTe (2008 December 3)

Ha megnyerném, kapzsin magamra és a családra költeném. Szomorú, de biztos így lenne


----------



## jlisboris (2009 Január 7)

én ha megnyerném azt a sok milliárdot,én szerintem fel sem tudnám fogni egy darabig.De aztán nem is tom mire költeném.lehet hogy vennék egy házat.


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2009 Január 9)

Ha megnyerem, befizetek egy holdutazásra a szomszédnak, de csak oda útra.


Ha csak feleannyit nyerek, akkor egy szimpla űrsétára, de űrruha nélkül!
:mrgreen:


----------



## pupulo (2009 Január 11)

*Jó álmodozni*



Hannoka írta:


> Nagyon szeretem ezt a topicot.


 
Szégyellem, hogy olyan rég jártam itt, de örülök, hogy nektek kellemes perceket okoztam. Én is szeretek álmodozni. (Bár ne csak álom lenne!)


----------



## abdullah (2009 Január 25)

Mindenesetre biztos,hogy rengeteget utaznék Zürich-től Torontón át Sidneybe!


----------



## Helma (2009 Február 5)

Utaznék, utaznék és utaznék.
És ha nyernék, akkor biztosan lenne testvére a gyermekemnek. Így erősen gondolkodunk, hogy elég őt felnevelni.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Március 11)

*Lottón nyertem!*

*Egy magyar lottómilliárdos **igaz története*​


----------



## szakidani (2009 Március 12)

szakidani írta:


> *Egy magyar lottómilliárdos **igaz története*​


  Ezt még kifelejtettem az előbb! Szerintem ennek a könyvnek az írója, 2003. november 30-án nyert az ötös lottón, pontosan 5.092.890.758Ft-ot a következő számokkal : 4, 15, 46, 49, 59.
Érdemes elolvasni! 
http://lira.hu/web/guest/athenaeum





*... István
Lottón nyertem. A magyar lottómilliárdos igaz története
128 oldal
Ára: 1790 Ft *


----------



## luxi04 (2009 Március 16)

Ha nagy összeget nyernék, minden erőmmel azon lennék, hogy ne változtasson meg emberileg, hogy soha ne felejtsem el honnan indultam és segítenék beteg, nehéz sorsú gyermekeken.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Március 16)

luxi04 írta:


> Ha nagy összeget nyernék, minden erőmmel azon lennék, hogy ne változtasson meg emberileg, hogy soha ne felejtsem el honnan indultam és segítenék beteg, nehéz sorsú gyermekeken.



Helyes!
Én is kipróbálnám magam!


----------



## balazsok (2009 Március 22)

Sajnos a sok pénz biztosan megváltoztatná az embert.
Gondoljunk arra mikor a fizetés meg nincs elköltve, ott van a zsebben milyen jó érzés.
Különbenis az ujdonsült milliárdost ellepnék a kölcsönkérők virágai .


----------



## szakidani (2009 Március 24)

balazsok írta:


> Sajnos a sok pénz biztosan megváltoztatná az embert. .


Az biztos, csak az kérdés, hogy ki milyen irányba mozdul el.


----------



## dojana (2009 Március 29)

Ha sok pénzt nyernék, akkor egy részét felajánlanám valamilyen segélyszervezetnek! Elmennék Rio de Janeiroba  egyszer remélem eljutok ide, kedvenc helyem


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Sok évig én sem gondoltam, hogy lottón kellene nyernem ahhoz, hogy normálisan éljek. Most, hogy 40 leszek, már egyáltalán nem bánnám. Mielôtt valaki azt gondolná, hogy ágrólszakadt vagyok, ki kell ábrándítanom: befutottam azt a karriert, amirôl legtöbben csak álmodnak. Most már tudom, munkával nem lehet pénzt keresni. (alkalmazottként)


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Azt hiszem, ahhoz, hogy pénz álljon a házhoz, pont emberileg kell változi. Adakozni kell, mert azt csak az tud, akinek van mit. Vagy aki azt akarja, hogy legyen mit. Nagyon mélyre ásni a nyomorban veszélyes, mert akkor nem a gazdagodással foglalkozol.


----------



## hlx (2009 Április 11)

Amikor Budapestre költöztem, csak kevés koldulónak adtam, mert úgy gondoltam, nem telik rá, én sem vagyok milliomos. A cégnél az én feladatom lett a szociális támogatások elosztása a kérelmezô egyének és szervezetek között. Az ügyvezetô egyszer azt mondta: L, nagyvonalúnak kell lenni. Azóta mindenkinek adok, többet, mint amit kér. Nem nézem, hogy elissza-e, vagy éppen hazugsággal akar-e átvágni. Az már az ô felelôssége. Az enyém a segítés és a nagyvonalúság. Ha hiszed, ha nem, eddig még mindenkinek tudtam adni.


----------



## stubi (2009 Április 12)

Csendes helyre költöznék talán a Káli medencébe, alapítanák egy iskolát ahová csak kivételes képességű, gyerekeket szerető pedagógusokat vennék fel, akik minden gyerekbe meglátnák a jót és segítenének nekik jó emberré válni!!!!


----------



## stubi (2009 Április 12)

és elmennék a Caminora!!! Ez a legnagyobb vágyam!


----------



## szakidani (2009 Május 10)

*Valakinek hatalmas mázlija volt és többé nem lesz gondja a pénzzel...*

Ismét van telitalálatos szelvény az ötös lottón, amelynek nyereménye nettó 1 milliárd 149 millió 746.950 ezer forint - közölte a Szerencsejáték Zrt. szóvivője szombaton este az MTI-vel.

A nyertesnek 90 nap áll rendelkezésére, hogy nyereményét átvegye - mondta Somorai László.

E héten a nyertes számok a következők voltak: 
27 (huszonhét), 33 (harminchárom), 
38 (harmincnyolc), 71 (hetvenegy) és 
81 (nyolcvanegy).

Közölte: ez az összeg az eddigi nyeremények között nem számít kiemelkedőnek. Hozzátette: idén már több ötös találat is volt, ám ezek összege egyik esetben sem haladta meg az egymilliárd forintot.

Somorai László közölte, minden idők legnagyobb öttalálatos nyereménye 2003 novemberében volt, amelyre 5 milliárd 92 millió forintot fizetett ki a Szerencsejáték Zrt. 

A szóvivő a nyertesek szokásairól elmondta: van aki mindjárt az első munkanapon jelentkezik, van aki akár két hónapot is vár arra, hogy átvegye nyereményét. A tapasztalatok szerint ez utóbbinak oka jellemzően az, hogy a nyertes különböző bankokban több számlát is nyit, hogy legyen hova utaltatnia pénzét.

Arról, hogy egy-egy nyertes szelvény tulajdonosának mit kell tennie, a szóvivő elmondta: minden lottózóban kifüggesztik az úgynevezett nagy nyertes telefonszámot, amelyet fel kell hívni. A telefon másik végén a Szerencsejáték Zrt. munkatársával egy találkozót kell megbeszélni, ahol a nyertesnek nyereményét igazoló szelvényét be kell mutatni. Egyéb kötelezettsége nincs - mondta.

Abban az esetben, ha a nyertes nem jelentkezik a pénzért - hiszen ilyen is előfordult már - akkor ebből az adott típusú játékban részt vevőknek szervez a Szerencsejáték Zrt. egy nyereményjátékot, ahol a kasszában maradt pénzt felosztják. Mint Somorai László mondta, ilyen esetekben szoktak például olyan játékokat meghirdetni, hogy óránként kisorsolnak egy gépkocsit. 

Sajnos nem én vagyok, de nem adom fel akkor sem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikko (2009 Május 19)

Lehet, kicsit nagyképünek hangzik, de én eddigi életemben sokkal többet adtam idegeneknek, mintha nyertem volna egy lottó főnyereményt. Nem biztos, hogy az mindig markába nyomott forint volt, de sokkal többet ért, amikor idegen -szegény országból, nyomorból- hazánkba, kerültek és én otthont, ellátást nyujtottam mindaddig, amig munkát nem találtak. Azt hiszem, ha mégis egyszer mellém állna fortuna és meglepne egy főnyereménnyel, akkor sem magamra gondolnék először. S ez biztos igy van jól. Jobban érzem magam, ha adok, mintha én kapnék, pedig nem vagyok multi.


----------



## angyalkám (2009 Május 19)

Ötös a lotton!! hüha! elsem tudom képzelni, de lenne helye ..... sok család tagomat kisegiteném.... adnék és még maradna is... igy helyes!!!


----------



## tothm (2009 Május 30)

*utaznek, utaznek, utaznek*

valami ilyesmit csinalnek, pedig nalunk szinte mindig sut a nap...

http://nana.hu/index.php?apps=cikk&cikk=44005


----------



## Ancsa518 (2009 Június 10)

Húha...hát, ha megnyerném...Nagyon örülnék neki! :-D Valószínű, hogy a családomnak adnék, amennyit kérnek, aztán eltenném a pénzt. Nem költeném el egyből, és nem is költöznék el a házamból.


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 10)

Ha én megnyerném vennék egy házat takarítónővel  egy kocsit. Meg a családnak adnék egy "keveset". 
Igaz ez mind csak álom.... de sose lehet tudni ugyanis "Bármikor bejöhet"


----------



## wenusz (2009 Június 11)

Ha en nyernem meg a lotton az ötöst az utolso fillerig a rakgyogyitasra adnam.en rakbeteg vagyok.orvosok szerint van meg 1 evem hatra ........talan............


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 11)

sajnálom:/ 
használd ki azt az időt...


----------



## tavaszi napsütés (2009 Június 11)

wenusz írta:


> Ha en nyernem meg a lotton az ötöst az utolso fillerig a rakgyogyitasra adnam.en rakbeteg vagyok.orvosok szerint van meg 1 evem hatra ........talan............


 
Egyél sok sárgabarackmagot (persze ne igyál rá folyadékot ) , azt mondják az jó a rákos sejtek ellen.
Olvastad Brandon Bays Belső utazás című könyvét? Én épp most olvasom, és nagyon felemelő....csak ajánlani tudom.

Legyen szép napotok!


----------



## tavaszi napsütés (2009 Június 11)

Egyébként ha én nyerném meg a lottót, biztos hogy csak egy bizonyos anyagi szintig tenném rendbe az életem, és a szeretteim életét. A többi pénz belefektetném olyan vállalkozásokba, amik más embereknek segítenek. Nem alapítványokba. Például nyitnék egy jógaklubbot, ahol mondjuk 200 forint lenne egy óra, hogy bárki ki tudja fizetni, és élvezhesse ezt a szép sportot. Vagy sókamrát építtetnék, vagy készségfejlesztő óvódát nyitnék, és a szolgáltatásokat irreálisan olcsón adnám, hogy olyan emberek is hozzájuthassanak,akiknek kevésből kell gazdálkodniuk.


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 11)

Attól függ mekkora az a pénznyeremény!
Ha nagy: Utaznék életem végéig keresztül-kassul ezen a golyóbison (még elég sok van hátra remélem).
Ha kicsi: nem is érdemes szót vesztegetni rá (ha belefér: egy észvesztő nagy buli)!


----------



## bojszó (2009 Június 20)

Jó is lenne . Ha megnyerném a családomnak adnék belőle, de természetesen tartanék meg belőle magamnak is


----------



## hetyu (2009 Szeptember 13)

Utazás-utazás-és rengeteg hüllőt tartanék


----------



## moona.pr (2009 Szeptember 13)

A lottó nyereményből nyítnék egy magán óvodát. Olyant, ahol nem 30 gyermek van összezsúfolva, és tápláló, vitamindús az étkeztetés. Az óvónénik és dajkák vidámak és tele vannak ötletekkel. Megfelelően lennének megfizetve. Az udvar gyönyörűen parkosítva lenne és az összes játékfajtához és foglalkozáshoz szükséges feltétel és eszköz biztosítva lenn.
Ez csak álom. 
Szép napot nektek!!


----------



## Goldros (2009 Szeptember 13)

Megnéznék egy két olyan földrészt, ahova igy soha nem jutok el !! Ghuhorn igy legyen )))


----------



## elisa1 (2009 Szeptember 13)

Ha én nyerném meg a lottóötöst akkor egy részét a családomnak adnám a többit pedig olyan szociális intézmény felépítésére használnám ahol segíteni tudnék a rászorulóknak. Olyanra gondolok mint beteg gyerekek vagy idős emberek.


----------



## becike099 (2009 Szeptember 13)

A lottó nyereményböl amit én fogok megnyerni A felét egy egyháznak adokoznám,hogy isten munkájába segiteni tudjak.A többiböl a családomal eléldegélnék:4::4::4:


----------



## Brigittee (2009 Szeptember 13)

HA én nyernék tuti csinálnék egy világ körüli utat, meg az egyetemre költeném, ja és persze adományoznék is belőle


----------



## lollipopp (2009 Szeptember 14)

Sajnos annyit nem tudnék soha nyerni amennyire nekem lenne szükségem az álmom megvalósításához.... ugyanis én olyan világot szeretnék teremteni ahol a pénznek semmi értéke nincs és minden ember egyenlő.Persze ez lehetetlen de szép lenne


----------



## Bence Bence (2009 Szeptember 16)

Én úgy gonodolom, hogy aki itt regisztrál bizonyos színten már beszél angolul.


----------



## szakidani (2009 Szeptember 21)

Az ötös lottó várható főnyereménye 
2009. 39. játékhéten, szept.21-26-ig: *
2.000 millió Ft, azaz 2 milliárd forint, azaz kb. 11.363.636.CAD!
Tehát, hajrá emberek! 
*


----------



## szakidani (2009 December 14)

*Újra 100 millió euró fölötti összeg vár gazdára az olasz hatoslottón!!!*

- Még négy hónapja sincs, hogy megütötték minden idők legnagyobb nyereményét az olasz hatoslottón, de máris újból 100 millió euró fölötti összeg vár gazdára!:0:

Miután a legutóbbi - szombati - húzáson sem sikerült senkinek eltalálnia a nyerő számokat, a nyeremény összege 103,5 millió euróra emelkedett. A Superenalottón, amelyen 90 szám közül kell tippelni hatra, *rendkívül alacsony a nyerési esély*, mindössze 1 a 623 millióhoz; a következő húzás kedden lesz.

Augusztus 22-én egy toszkánai lottózó 147 millió euróval lett gazdagabb, megütve minden idők legnagyobb olasz lottónyereményét. :777:


----------



## pajsa (2009 December 20)

Hát én ma magyarországon a 6-os lottón játszottam. igaz csak 50 mill Huf a főnyeremény, de abból is lehet jó kis utazásokat csinálni.


----------



## zenezsu (2009 December 27)

Èn biztosan nem nyernék a lotton, mert soha egyetlen sorsjegyen se nyertem. De, ha nyernék, akkor a jó részét a gyerekeimnek adnám.
Másik részét jótékonysági célra fordítanám. A többiböl a Barátommal bejárnám a világot.
De ez a veszély nem fenyeget...


----------



## Ilka 51 (2009 December 27)

Van a Földön két település, az ott élők éltét megváltoztatnám. Hitelt is kellene felvennem bármennyi milliárdot fizetne a főnyeremény. Magamra nem futna semmi.


----------



## halliel (2009 December 31)

Ha nem kéne pénzkereséssel foglalkoznom, akkor csak a megismerésnek szánnám az időmet. Annyi mindent szeretnék megtanulni - pl. nyelveket, tudományokat - és sok helyet megismerni utazással. Sokat sportolnék, és főleg egészséges ételeket ennék. És idővel családot is alapíthatnék gyerekekkel. A nyeremény javát befektetném persze. De gondolnék a szegény rokonokra és a jótékony célokra is. Mindezt összeegyeztetni nagyon nehéz lenne.. de ugye nem lehetetlen


----------



## cacaooo (2010 Január 30)

Huh, elég sok minden van, ahova tudna menni ennyi pénz! Persze mondhatnám, hogy nem akarok dolgozni, mert mondjuk nekem is van pár költséges hobbim. De ha csak egy kicsit kijjebb nézek, arra kell gondolnom, hogy ennyi pénz pontosan ugyanekkora felelősség is...


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

Gazdag ember lennék!Azért lenne jó mert nem függenék másoktól.


----------



## floriano (2010 Február 6)

smilecat írta:


> Nos, ha megnyerném....persze ezen listák akkor érvényesek ha olyan mértékű a nyeremény...kis nyeremény esetében igen lekorlátoznám ezeket..
> 
> 1.Kifizetném minden adósságomat (lakáshitel),
> 2.azonnal eltűnnék az országból,(Mo.) mert sok jóindulatú emberke van aki csak azt figyeli kinek lett egy kisebb vagyona és mit tudna tenni annak megszerzésében.No és ugye a Magyarnak van a legkevesebb joga kis hazánkban...
> ...


 
Gondolod hogy javítanál valamin ha eltűnsz az országból?Hm...Érdekes meglátás...Én személy szerint felvidéki vagyok, ahol már lassan azért is pénzbüntetés fog járni ha otthon zárt falak között magyarul beszélünk egymással...Ahol Rákóczi városában (Kassán) még 20 évvel ezelőtt a statisztikai adatok szerint 20 ezer magyar élt...Mára 7 és fél ezerre csökkentünk...Adatok ide vagy oda,büszke vagyok rá hogy itt élhetek,és már csak azért sem hagynám el a hazámat semmilyen jólét fejében sem,mert úgy érzem itt az itteni magyarságnak szüksége van rám,nekem pedig rajuk...


----------



## sanyilondon (2010 Február 6)

Ha en nyerem meg a fonyeremenyt.Akkor irany Las vegas.Ahol csak egy gombnyomas,es one mani....


----------



## tlp (2010 Február 6)

Nekem azt mondták a gyerek, hogy tegyük bankba. Szerintem inkább vennék egyet és Én adnám a Bankot!


----------



## Joza (2010 Február 12)

Nagyon sok ember nem tud mit kezdeni a hirtelen ölébe pottyant sok pénzzel és bizonyos idő után visszasüllyednek az eredeti életszínvonalukra. Aki részesül az Univerzum eme ajándékában, annak nem csak saját magára, jobban mondva inkább nem saját magára kell gondolnia. Tehát amellett, hogy megteremti a saját anyagi függetlenségét, mások megsegítésére, karitatív célokra is gondolnia kellene. Én mindenképpen csak a kisebb részét költeném magamra, egy olyan dolgot hoznék létre, amivel nagyon sok embert tennék boldoggá. Nem szabad elfelejteni, hogy a pénz áramlik, ahogy kifelé, úgy visszafelé is, csak a megfelelő eszközöket kell hozzá a megfelelő időben kiválasztani.


----------



## ionon (2010 Március 22)

sanyilondon írta:


> Ha en nyerem meg a fonyeremenyt.Akkor irany Las vegas.Ahol csak egy gombnyomas,es one mani....


Azon személy aki megnyerte sört adtak a malterhoz, a ház építésénél dinóm-dánom félig kész ház, és elfogyott a pénz jókat röhögnek rajtuk is manapság mily okosságot szült nyeremény.


----------



## thelegend (2010 Május 24)

Elintézném, hogy soha többet ne kelljen dolgoznom, és egész nap otthon feküdnék távol az emberi gondoktól. Zenét hallgatnék, és befejezném a könyvet, amit írok épp.


----------



## Karesz28 (2010 Május 24)

Vennék egy erdős telket azt át mennék remetébe az életem hátralévő részére.


----------



## TDitt (2010 Május 28)

Most bizony jól jönne, még részben is. Elkezdtük felújítani a lakásunkat, és most, hogy már tudjuk nagyjából, hogy minek mi a rendes ára, kiderült, hogy a konyhára már nem igazán jut, pedig azt már tervezgettem jó ideje magamban. Na, de majd most szombaton kiderül!


----------



## baknaffek (2010 Május 30)

ha megnyerném, azonnal utaznék el messzire, ahol nagyon meleg van, és nyugalom


----------



## atiagi (2010 Június 2)

2-3 hét nyugodt környezet valami északi országban (finn, svéd...). Állatmenhelyeket hoznék létre, ahová a bántalmazott állatok kerülnének és örökbefogadhatókká képezné őket pár alkalmazott . Ezenkívül pár ismerősnek, családtagoknak biztos jutna belőle. Nem utolsó sorban jövőépítés... Befektetés vagy ilyesmi


----------



## seedcold (2010 Június 8)

Vennék magamnak egy kis időt. Time is money. De tényleg. Több időt töltenék a családommal. És családi házba költöznék.


----------



## farkaseszter22 (2010 Június 14)

Ha nyernék a lottón, aminek igen kicsi az esélye, mivel nem lottózok, rögtön nevet változtatnék meg más kontinensre költöznék, mivel akkora arokonság, hogy ha kiderülne, mindenki csak egy kicsit kérne és a végén szegényebb lennék mint előtte.


----------



## ildinyanya (2010 Július 25)

én első sorban a gyermekeim jővöjét bisztosítanám be legalább nekik ne kelljen majd ennyit agódni az anyagiakon ha felnőnek


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

pupulo írta:


> Most hallottam a híradóban, átvette a lottó főnyereményt a boldog nyertes... Jó neki. Vagy mégse jó neki? Annyi rossz példát hallani, hogy tönkreteszi az embert az a sok pénz... :blink:
> Szoktatok álmodozni erről? Mit vennétek? Mit csinálnátok? Vagy mit nem csinálnátok, miután nyertetek, s miután :iszunk . Mert ez a legkevesebb: egy hatalmas buli. Utána... Tényleg! Mihez kezdenétek azzal a hatalmas nyereménnyel?


 A 22 jatszd meg!


----------



## gaborvagyok (2010 Július 28)

építenék 3 kilométer autópályát és élnék ugyanúgy  na persze nem de viccesen hangzik


----------



## kristal (2010 Augusztus 3)

Elutaznék Norvégiába és megnézném minden zeg-zugát


----------



## Pie16 (2010 Augusztus 10)

Vennék egy gamer gépet !


----------



## JODY (2010 Augusztus 12)

elmennék kirándulni,és nyitnék egy csokiboltot,adnék a szüleimnek,és vennék egy házat magamnak


----------



## Biserka57 (2010 Augusztus 12)

ha megnyerném a lottóötöst, építenék egy egészségházat


----------



## p.sandorne (2010 Augusztus 13)

Ki fizetném a hitelemet ami megnyomorítja az életünket!!A 7 gyermekünk életét rendbe raknám.Dolgoznék tovább!!


----------



## Biserka57 (2010 Augusztus 13)

Péntek, 13. Na akkor most megnyerem a lottóötöst, és ráérek filózni azon, mihez kezdek vele


----------



## Kyra_ (2010 Augusztus 14)

Állat-menhelyet létesítenék és minden kóbor cicát, kutyát befogadnék.


----------



## esoerdo (2010 Augusztus 14)

Kyra! Én ugyan ezt tenném.amikor a 3 milliárd volt,eljátszadoztam a gondolattal,milyen jó lenne M.o-on is egy állatrendőrség.


----------



## neyocise (2010 Augusztus 14)

Vennék egy hajót, és hátralévő életemet az emberiségtől jó távol élném le.


----------



## csontozo (2010 Augusztus 14)

Kifizetném az adósságomat, meg a szüleimét és élnénk boldogan mind.


----------



## Kertésztimi (2010 Augusztus 16)

kifizetném a hitelemet, aztán valahol csendes szép helyen élnék az egész családommal együtt- na persze egy világ körüli út után.


----------



## bertünde (2010 Augusztus 16)

Világ körüli út,ház medencével,a helyi iskola és ovi kapna sokat,és rendeznék a falunak nagy evést-ivást


----------



## vaszilvi (2010 Augusztus 25)

Mindenkepp vennek egy porsche panamera-t  igaz ez a nyeremeny nagysagatol is fugg


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2010 Szeptember 5)

Persze attól függően, hogy mennyit fizetne az ötös, vennék a gyerekeimnek egy kicsi kertes házat a városomban.


----------



## Naszvadi (2010 Szeptember 17)

Továbbra is egyszerű ember maradnék


----------



## misslaura (2010 Október 24)

Naszvadi írta:


> Továbbra is egyszerű ember maradnék


 
Nem igaz !


----------



## sx64 (2010 November 3)

Először is lottózni kéne és ha mégis sikerülne megnyernem tuti hogy amíg tart a pénz addig nem dolgoznék és minden hülyeséget meg vennék amit ki gondolok vagy kinézek magamnak persze nem élnék fényűző életet de azért vennék magamnak állom autót hogy ne csak legyen az a pénz ja és egy részét inkább vagyontárgyba ékszerbe vagy drága vagy ritka cuccokba tartanám vagy aranyba a bankban vagy részvénybe hogy legyen egy része ami nem értéktelenedik el.


----------



## Stefibaba (2010 December 23)

Ha megnyerném a főnyereményt akkor filmeket forgatnék. Állandóan vissza dobják a forgatókönyveimet. Mondván nincs rá keret!


----------



## cyberkacsa (2010 December 27)

nem szenvednénk végre annyit a befektető kereséssel...magunk lehetnénk végre a saját befektetőink...de jó lenne


----------



## Maeglin (2010 December 30)

Vennék magamnak egy kastélyt, hozzá tartozó birtokkal, valami erdős-hegyes vidéken.


----------



## pozsoka (2011 Január 7)

Sok emberen segítenék.


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Én vennék egy olcsó lakást,aztán egy közepes méretű üzlethelyiséget,ahol nyitnék egy élelmiszerboltot,munkahelyeket és élhetőbb körülményeket is biztosítva ezzel.


----------



## bobaimike7702 (2011 Március 1)

Tárgytalanná tenném a nevemmel és a családtagjaim nevével megfejelt kölcsönszerződéseket. Ezt követően az első dolog amit megvásárolnék az egy "Boba Fett Life Size Bust - Sideshow Collectibles 1:1" szobor. Vagy rögtön kettőt is vennék.


----------



## daminapeter (2011 Március 14)

világkörüli útra mennék


----------



## andorpapa (2011 Március 31)

Első körben egy kis pihenés. Mondjuk egy rekesz sört azért vennék a nagy pihenéshez, és nem nézném az árcédulát. Aztán tele tankolnám a kocsit. És nem nézném a kúton a számlálót. Azt hiszem, így kezdeném. A későbbiekre nézve pedig van egy kazal ötletem, szóval nem lenne unalmas az életem.


----------



## Johnny R. (2011 Április 2)

Ha most nyerném meg, nemsok minden változna, olyan kevés a nyeremény!


----------



## asoka133 (2011 Május 4)

Ha megnyerném a lottót, eltennék magamnak anynit amiből elélek életem végéig, a többit eljótékonykodnám.


----------



## seandillon (2011 Május 4)

Ha megnyerném valami sporttal kapcsolatos dologra fordítanám.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 6)

Ha megnyerném, egy kis utazás és pihenés lenne az első.


----------



## 4Béla (2011 Május 6)

Természetesen gondolnék másokra is. Esetleg oktatásra szánnám egy részét, ha már egyre kevesebb jut ilyen célra.


----------



## Annie22 (2011 Május 16)

egy kisebb befektetést követően utazgatásra költeném és keresém az olyan dolgokat, helyzeteket, ahol jól hasznosíthatnám...
a jelenlegi 1 milliárdnál is nagyobb összegből mindenkéépen jelentős összegeket költenék jótékonyságra


----------



## Almási Zita (2011 Május 16)

Minden család tagomnak adnék valamennyit. Vennék egy telket a Balatonon és építenék rá egy kis nyaralót. Vennék egy telket a városomban, és felhúznék rá egy fullos lakást  és jótékony célra is felhasználnék valamennyit. a többit pedig beraknám a bankba kamatozni


----------



## Erzsébet67 (2011 Május 17)

Elsősorban gyermekek javára jótékonykodnék,Ők azok akik megérdemlik!!!


----------



## katalin1950 (2011 Május 20)

Felmennék a szabadkai város tornyába és két kézzel szét szórnám


----------



## misslaura (2011 Május 21)

katalin1950 írta:


> Felmennék a szabadkai város tornyába és két kézzel szét szórnám


 
Nem igaz ! halgatnál mint szar a fübe ,


----------



## miniman (2011 Június 6)

Én biztos elmennék Kanadába


----------



## ms12345 (2011 Június 15)

Én beváltanám a pénzt 5Ft-os érmékre, megtöltenék velük egy medencét, majd úszkálnék benne, mint Dagobert bácsi.


----------



## klope (2011 Június 30)

bajban lennék, mert aggódhatnék a sok pénzem miatt :-o


----------



## satan48 (2011 Augusztus 3)

A felét szétosztanám az igazoltan rászorulók között, elutaznék abba a három országba, ahová gyermekkorom óta vágyakozok (Kanada, Ausztrália, Új-Zéland), a maradékot felélném.


----------



## havannaa (2011 November 1)

Én tahiti felé venném az irányt.


----------



## gibbon27 (2011 November 29)

1. kifizetném ezt
2. megvenném azt
3. elutaznék oda
4. ...

Azután ha tényleg nyernék, ezekből úgyse lenne semmi, mert mindig mást hoz a jövő mint ahogy elképzeljük.


----------



## gibbon27 (2011 November 29)

1. Nincs olyan szerncsém, hogy kihúzzák a számaim.
2. Ha mégis kihúznák, addigra valahol elveszteném a szelvényem.
3. Ha mégis meglenne a szelvény, elütne egy autó, mikor elindulok kiváltani a pénzt.
4. Ha mégsem ütne el egy autó, a kiváltásnál közölnék, hogy leégett a gép, ami a nyertes szelvényszámokat tárolja.
5. Ha nem ég le a gép, megkapom a pénzt és elutazok… mindegy hova, mert úgyis lezuhan a repülő amivel utazok….
6. Ha nem zuhan le…………

Mindegy. Mivel még szeretnék kicsit tovább élni, úgy döntöttem, nem lottózok többé.


----------



## Zsolti08 (2011 November 29)

7. Vegre kihuzztak a szamaimat igy nyertem... a tobbi ezer emberrel egyutt.


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

vennék egy szigetet


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

elutaznék mindenhova


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

vennék egy ferrarit


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

boldog lennék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

minden jó nőt meg....nék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

kipróbálnám az összes extrém sportot


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

tökéletes állapotba hoznám magam


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

golfoznék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

tojnék az egész világra


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

adnék apukámnak pénzt


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

adnék anyukámnak pénzt


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

medencében pezsgőt innék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

új baráti társaságot keresnék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

partikra járnék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

felmennék a holdra


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

idegen életforma után kutatnék hogy bebizonyitsam hogy vannak idegenek


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

felkeresném uri gellert és hajlitatnék vele kanalat


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

beraknám a bankba a pénzem ,a kamatokból simán megélnék


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

lógatnám a lábam


----------



## ricsi84 (2011 December 12)

leszivatnám a zsirt magamról


----------



## Éjilepke (2011 December 30)

Házat építtetnék ..


----------



## donricsix (2012 Február 8)

Egy részét elutaznám, elkölteném, adnék a családomnak. A másik részét betenném a bankba és meg lenne oldva a havi fizetés (csak a kamatokból) még az unokáimnak is.


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

vitustáncot járnék


----------



## crapgame (2012 Március 9)

igen

vagy nem

daler mehndi

vennék a kutyámnak egy játszópajtást

meg magamnak is


----------



## Littlegamer (2012 Április 26)

Hat en bankba biztos nem tennem.Eloszor adnak belole egy nehany embernek akik rajtam segitetek(testverem,anyum stb),felepitenek egy hazat.Ezek utan ami megmarad elpazarolnam.Csoportos kirandulasokra biztos nem mennek csakis magamba,vagy talan egy szemellyel(nem igazan szeretek emberek kozott lenni,magamba sokkal jobban elvagyok)


----------



## Facool (2012 Május 9)

*Ha nyernék*

Felújítanám a munkahelyem, (persze vezetőváltással is), ill. családom pénzügyi gondjait is csendesíteném. No meg persze az óceán közelében egy kis házikó, béke, nyugi, pihi, aztán belekezdenék vmit tuti üzletbe. Bárcsak összejönne.


----------



## Hofferadrienn (2012 Május 9)

Én meg rákkutatásra fordítanák belőle egy nagyobb összeget! Ha megtalálnák a gyógymódot, sok embert boldoggá tennék.


----------



## valeria34 (2012 Május 9)

Ez jó ötlet én is egyet értek ezzel a gondolattal


----------



## sniccer (2012 Május 18)

Jókat lehet derülni az ötleteken. Én megvennék egy falut, de lehet, hogy inkább egy várost vagy egy szigetet.


----------



## Sheamus (2012 Május 19)

Jo sok erdekes otlet van itt.En valszeg utaznek es vennek par hazat es berbe adnam nyitnek egy kis kavezot es egy ettermet is.Tamogatnam a raszorulo intezmenyeket is es kutatasokat.
Igy most mar csak nyerni kellene


----------



## gumelig (2012 Július 21)

Semmit nem csinálnék. Mindent csináltatnák


----------



## 112 (2012 Augusztus 11)

Én elutaznék Új-Zélandra ahol a gyűrűk urát forgatták.


----------



## wyzaru (2012 Augusztus 19)

Céget nem nem soha.Akvarisztikai bóltot azt igen de a sok utazás mellett alkalmazottal.Természetesen a seggére nem vernék az összes pénznek.Csak megfontólt banki lekötés jöhet szóba és egy Alfa Romeo


----------



## okoscat (2012 Augusztus 29)

Minden családtagnak házat vennék. Nevetségesen olcsóak az ingatlan árak.


----------



## Zsolt08 (2012 Augusztus 30)

Elosszor jol berugnek utanna vennek egy mercit kozben egy nagy hazat is.Majd utazgatnek en is.


----------



## jakti (2012 Szeptember 5)

Szerintem nyitnék egy pálinkafőzdét....


----------



## luluka138 (2012 Szeptember 8)

ha megnyerném, másnap úgyis fol kellene kelni reggel.. de eloszor elmennék nyaralni  télen


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Befizetnék, az államadósság alapba, hogy csökkentsem az ország terheit.


----------



## zweite (2012 Szeptember 24)

Adósságaimat rendezném, a többit annyi egyenlő részre osztanám, ahányan vagyunk a családban, ki-ki boldoguljon a saját részével, plusz egy részt jótékonysági célra adományoznék. A rám jutó összeget úgy forgatnám,hogy munka nélkül megéljek belőle és a kamataiból. Sőt, gyarapodjon, azt majd még ráhagyom a gyerekeimre... már amit nem utazok el...


----------



## kovacsistvan.197 (2012 Szeptember 27)

Rákkutatási alapot hoznék létre.
Közösségi alapon működő, PC-k kihasználatlan számítási kapacitását felhazsnáló programmal foglalkoznék.


----------



## lamellus (2012 Október 7)

Izlandra költöznék.


----------



## notaprisoner (2012 Október 20)

Talán egy magánszemélynek nem lehet sok ingatlana, de egy cégnek talán igen. (Nem tudom, csak találgatok, de tán így van...) Így alapítanék egy céget, vennék néhány lakást, 1-2 épületet, kiadnám albérletbe vagy üzletnek mindegyiket. 
Magamnak vennék egy nyugodt helyen lévő házat, de nyilván a szűkebb családi körben is hasonló eseményekre lehetne számítani.  Persze, ha elég nagy az a lottónyeremény. 
Nyilván egy részét le is kötném, kamatozni. 
Valószínű adnék is néhány szervezetnek, de leginkább olyanoknak, akik gyerekekkel foglalkoznak (gyermekétkeztetés, egészségügy). 

Kérdés, jól képzelem-e el a világot...


----------



## notaprisoner (2012 Október 20)

Ja, és eljárnék gitár, zongora, cselló és énektanárhoz is!


----------



## murigabi (2012 Október 23)

Körbe utaznám a világot és nem érdekelne semmi.


----------



## Lyva (2012 Október 28)

Őszintén szólva, én még nem nagyon gondolkoztam el azon mit tennék, ha sok pénzt nyernék a lottón. Persze gondoltam már rá, hogy ezt-vagy azt megvenném de aztán már nem nagyon volt több ötletem. Az viszont biztos, hogy nagyon szívesen kipróbálnám milyen lehet az az érzés amikor rájövök, hogy sokat, nagyon sokat nyertem. Azt hiszem miután megkaptam az összeget ráérnék utána gondolkozni, addig szerintem kár a szívemet fájdítani...


----------



## Muci0029 (2012 November 1)

Segítenék a barátaimnak. És ha elég nagy lenne a nyeremény hát akkor ............


----------



## kgabor789 (2012 November 4)

Szia
Egy évig utaznék a családommal. Majd vennék egy háztömböt kiadnám a lakásokat. Utána folyamatosan támogatnék rászoruló szervezeteket és meg próbálnék enni adni az éhező magyar gyerekeknek egy szervezeten keresztül.


----------



## morcmancska (2012 November 9)

ha megnyerném,mindet szétosztanám:wink:


----------



## Gina90 (2012 November 26)

Kifizetném a diákhitelt, a szeretteim hiteleit, egy részét elajándékoznám, egy részét befektetném, a többiből elköltöznék és építenék egy házat, esetleg létrehoznám a saját vállalkozásomat  de ehhez nem ártana lottó szelvényt is vennem néha


----------



## delsantos (2012 December 16)

Fel ajánlanám a felét gyerekek taníttatására, és a többit befektetném kisebb nagyobb üzletekbe!


----------



## Ann98 (2012 December 17)

Felét én is jótékony célokra fordítanám, másik felét nagyon hosszútávra lekötéssel, befektetéssel "eltüntetném" a "jóakaróan feltűnt régi-új barátaim" elől.


----------



## karlosito (2012 December 29)

Első a családom, a többit befektetném, de hagynék egy kicsit jótékonykodásra is.


----------



## childeharold (2013 Január 6)

Utaznék belőle, naná! A vagyon csak leköt


----------



## nekron44 (2013 Január 19)

Temetném a munkát,
jaha diha dajdl diga diga diha dajdl dum.


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

Jó lenne megnyerni egy ideig utaznák élvezném az életet, de utána vissza mennék dolgozn


----------



## karma100 (2013 Február 2)

Hétvégén 50% esélyem van nyerni 
vagy nyerek vagy nem


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

kifizetném a tarcsimat.Utánna nyitnék idegen forgalmi táj házat.


----------



## platon (2013 Február 10)

Ha igaz a közmondás, hogy "A pénz nem boldogít" akkor szomorú lennék4


----------



## bagacil (2013 Február 19)

Először is meg kellene nyerni!


----------



## rolalias (2013 Március 2)

1


----------



## rolalias (2013 Március 2)

2


----------



## rolalias (2013 Március 2)

3


----------



## Krisztina1967 (2013 Március 23)

Négy gyerekem van és 4 unokám, plusz 2 pocaklakó. Igyekeznék megalapozni a jövőjüket, s mellette valami olyan befektetást keresni ami a környékbelieknek munkahelyet teremt (legalább párat).


----------



## ameszti (2013 Március 27)

Vennék egy szép nagy házat.Elmennék egy földkörüli útra.Adnák egy nagyobb összeget a szüleimnek és a tesóimnak.Segíteném a beteg gyerekeket.Megpróbálnám a többit okosan befektetni,de ennyi pénz mellett sem hiszem,hogy nyugodt lehetnék.Szerintem ha sok pénzünk van az sem jó meg ha kevés van az sem.


----------



## miggy67 (2014 Február 16)

Mindenképp elsőkén felmondanék a bolondokházának beillő mostani munkahalyemen nagyobb nyeremény esetén. Bulit biztosan nem szerveznék, szép csendesen éldegélnék a boldogító pénzemből!


----------



## macho.1966 (2014 Március 7)

... egyetlen célom az lenne, hogy fenemód jól érezzem magam ...


----------



## Vicus540911 (2014 Március 8)

_Az első napi őrült költekezés után valami jó befektetés után néznék.
_


----------



## csuri-ka (2014 Március 8)

Továbbra is bejárnék dolgozni. Olykor elkésve, olykor hamarabb lelépve, és várnám, hogy felmondjanak, retorzióként. Közben pedig élvezénm, hogy ebbe nem kell belehalni, nem dől össze a világ. Ezt leszámítva ugyanúgy élnék. A pénzt befektetném, már tudom is hogy mi módon.


----------



## Vicus540911 (2014 Március 8)

_Ha publikus, megoszthatnád.
_


----------



## Pillanat78 (2014 Május 7)

Ha-ha-ha, azt gondolnam az Égiek végre rám mutattak, aztan feltehetőleg gyors lefolyású szívinfarktust kapnék s utsó gondolatomban rájönnek, hogy nem a mutató hanem a középső ujj volt az az ujj


----------



## kissgitta90 (2014 Május 7)

... először is megtanulnék nem-et mondani..... mert azt hiszem túl sok barátom lenne hirtelen.....
utána gondoskodnék a tényleg rászoruló tényleg barátaimról....


----------



## Pedro Alvarez (2014 Június 7)

kissgitta90 írta:


> ... először is megtanulnék nem-et mondani..... mert azt hiszem túl sok barátom lenne hirtelen.....
> utána gondoskodnék a tényleg rászoruló tényleg barátaimról....


majd, ha mindezeken túl lennék, és feltéve, hogy maradt még elköltenivaló a feltételezett álomnyereményből, leülnék kicsiny szobám közepén a kedvenc karosszékembe, és nekikezdenék egy saját bakancslista írásának.
Első helyre, befutóra, azok a teljesítetlen kívánságok, álmok és remények kerülnének, amiket a már 76 éves Édesanyám nehéz, és küzdelmes élete során rajta kivülálló okok miatt nem tudott a maga erejéből megvalósítani. 
Ezek után, ha maradna még tinta a toll-ban, és hely a papíron, jöhetnének az én titkos kívánságaim is...


----------



## DóriZ (2014 Június 11)

nem mondanám el senkinek, átlagos dolgokat (kakás, autó) vásárolnék viszont segíteném a családtagjaimat/barátaimat is belőle, akár névtelenül is


----------



## Albert67 (2014 Június 14)

Hogy mit kezdenék azzal a rengeteg pénzzel? Hm... Nagy valószínűséggel legelőször fel sem fognám az egészet.  Utána kifizetném minden tartozásomat, majd valahol messze új életet kezdenék a családommal.


----------



## wpeet (2014 Június 15)

Több bankszámla megnyitása, 2-3 hónap várakozási idő, egy kis költekezés (ruházat, elektronikai cikkek, nyaralás), családtagok támogatása, karitatív célok, stb.


----------



## haverom (2014 Június 15)

Ez egyértelmű, ha nyernék irány Kanada


----------



## apacapaca1970 (2014 Június 15)

vennék egy házat Ausztriában és hazafelé sem néznék.


----------



## Aslan (2014 Június 17)

Azt hiszem, én valamilyen északi országba utaznék, és kikerülném a 40 fokos nyarat.


----------



## Varsényi Tamás Viktor (2014 Szeptember 3)

Ha megint nyernék egy nagyobb összeget, újra itt hagynám az országot és vissza sem jönnék, míg tart a pénzből. Úgy elmennék, azt sem mondanám fapapucs!


----------



## nagymami2 (2014 Szeptember 7)

Először kifizetném a testvéreim adósságát,hogy végre hagyják már élni nyugodtan az öreg szüleinket,ne az ő nyugdíjukból vonják le a tartozásukat,az ők felelőtlen döntéseik miatt.Aztán befizetnék nekik egy világ körüli útra,ápolóval,tolmáccsal együtt.Soha nem jártak az országon kívül.Aztán jönne a kis család,mindenkinek lenne saját háza,bankszámla,unokáknak is.


----------



## Hungaro Pax (2014 Szeptember 17)

Én sokáig nem mondanám el senkinek. Egyszer azt olvastam, hogy kell legalább fél év, mire az ember leszáll a fellegekből és józanul tud dönteni ekkora pénzről. Lekötném fél évre, hogy ne nyúlhassak hozzá. Nem beszélnék róla senkinek sem, hogy ne jelenjenek meg a kéregetők... Aztán apránként változtatnék az életemen, mindig csak olyan dolgokat vennék, amelyek nem szúrnak szemet, a régit eladnám pl. mosógép. Nem váltanék munkahelyet. A lényeg az, hogy úgy használd a pénzt, hogy ne legyen feltűnő senkinek.


----------



## Mexa (2015 Február 15)

Új életet kezdenék 1 kisvárosban,mert ez kezd szétesni.Továbbtanulnék,nyitnék 1 kis üzletet vennék egy 2 szintes saját házat,ahol kertészkednék és szabadidőmben rajzolnék,festenék....és ha már kiéltem a magányom,végre 1 rendes pasit választanék..


----------



## tyukanyo76 (2015 November 29)

Ez attól is függ, mennyi lenne a nyeremény. De ha sokat nyernék akkor: magán iskolába járatnám a gyerekeim, csinálnék egy alapítványt a rászorulók megsegítésére, segítenék a családomon, elmennék egy altatásos fogászati kezelésre, és még sok ilyen apró cseprő dolgot csinálnék amit most nem csinálok. Ja és felmondanék a melóhelyen és kávézót nyitnék.


----------



## kalitka (2015 December 14)

anyukamnak egy vilagkoruli utt lenne az elso. 
magamnak vennek egy kis hazikot magyarorszagon (szerbiaban elek). jol kipofoznam, sok modern cucot raknak bele. aztan meg belekoztoznek. talalnak munkat, a megmaradt penzt meg bankba raknam, jo lesz az majd ha lesznek gyerekek, jol kiiskolaztatnam oket. na meg ha megoregszik az ember, nyugdijra ugy sem szamithatunk.


----------



## Roberci (2015 December 20)

Hungaro Pax írta:


> Én sokáig nem mondanám el senkinek. Egyszer azt olvastam, hogy kell legalább fél év, mire az ember leszáll a fellegekből és józanul tud dönteni ekkora pénzről. Lekötném fél évre, hogy ne nyúlhassak hozzá. Nem beszélnék róla senkinek sem, hogy ne jelenjenek meg a kéregetők... Aztán apránként változtatnék az életemen, mindig csak olyan dolgokat vennék, amelyek nem szúrnak szemet, a régit eladnám pl. mosógép. Nem váltanék munkahelyet. A lényeg az, hogy úgy használd a pénzt, hogy ne legyen feltűnő senkinek.


Szia. Egyetértek azzal amit irtál. Én is igy oldanám meg a milliókat.


----------



## shuggy (2016 Február 15)

vennék egy tanyát


----------

